# PAP - Foreach



## Darkillusion (3. Februar 2005)

Bräuchte etwas hilfe.....
stecke mitten im abschlußprojekt und komm nicht so recht weiter.
Der Grund ist das ich es nicht schaffe eine Konztruktion mit zwei foreachschleifen als PAP darzustellen.
Zu proggen war das einfacher......
aber diese foreach schleifen rauben mir seid tagen den letzten Nerv.

Könnte mir da einer helfen?


```
while ($row=mysql_fetch_array($ergebnis, MYSQL_BOTH)) {
if ($row[buchenid]!==NULL)
	$app[$row[appartement]][$row[buchenid]] = array ("von" => $row[gebucht_von], "bis" => $row[gebucht_bis]); 
else 
	$app[$row[appartement]] = NULL; 
}

foreach ($app as $appnummer => $aBuchungen) {
	$gebuchtetage=array();
	$appnr[]=$appnummer;
	 if ($aBuchungen!==NULL) { 
           foreach ($aBuchungen as $nNr => $aDauer) { 
                if (date("M",$aDauer['von'])==$m_sMonat && date("Y",$aDauer['von'])==$m_sJahr) { 
                     $anfang=date("j",$aDauer['von']); 
                     if (date("n",$aDauer['bis'])==date("n",$aDauer['von'])) { 
                          $ende=date("j",$aDauer['bis']); 
                     } else { 
                          $ende=date("t",$aDauer['von']);           
                     } 
                     for ($i=$anfang+1;$i<$ende;$i++) { 
                          $gebuchtetage[$i]="gebucht"; 
                     } 
                     $gebuchtetage[$anfang]="beginn"; 
                     if ($lende==$anfang) 
                          $gebuchtetage[$anfang]="ueberschneidung"; 
                     $gebuchtetage[$ende]="schluss"; 
                     $lende=$ende; 
                } 
           } 
	}
//////////////////
//ausagbe
/////////////////
}
```


----------



## Kerwin (3. Februar 2005)

Könntest du uns erst einmal mitteilen was funktioniert bzw was nicht funktioniert? Was soll das Ziel sein? Was soll denn ausgegeben werden?


----------



## Darkillusion (3. Februar 2005)

Das ganze script läuft einwandfrei und ohne fehler...

wie ich schon sagte...
ich muß das konstrukt leider auch als PAP (Projektablaufplan) niederschreiben, das ich seit Tagen versuche und mittlerweile durchdrehe.

Somit ist es belanglos was das gesaammt script nachher ausgibt.
aber für die, die es wissen möchten, es ist ein kalender zum Buchen von Wohnungen.
in den foreachschleifen wird das ergebniss der db abfrage neu sortiert, so das ich später auf die einzelnen Elemente zugreifen kann, wie ich sie brauche.


----------



## Sven Petruschke (3. Februar 2005)

Eigentlich sollte man ja den *Programm*-Ablauf-Plan vor der Programmierung erstellen.
Hier mein Vorschlag für eine foreach-Schleife.


----------



## Darkillusion (3. Februar 2005)

Danke...
werd mich dann mal damit beschäftigen....

Ja, der PAP kommt vor dem Proggen....

Ich hatte im entwurf für diesen teil immer nur "Array neu sortieren" stehen.....weil ich an dieser stelle nicht weiter kam.
da ich aber wußte wie es weiter ging und was ich raus bekomme....war das proggen kein problem.


----------

